# Black eyed peas



## Lev (Sep 7, 2010)

I am cooking black eyed peas, never cooked them before.  Can I cook them in the shell similar to green beans or must I shell them?  Help!  Thanks.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 7, 2010)

If they are very very young peas, I reckon you could cook them in the shell, but I 'spect they are way too mature for that. Best shell 'em. Rinse 'em, cover 'em with water and simmer till done. If you have fatback, ham hock or other smoked meat, it is always good.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 7, 2010)

I've never seen fresh black eyed peas.....guess we just don't have them around here.  Close to the holidays, the grocery will carry them frozen, and I love to make a pot of turnip greens, ham hocks, and peas.  They are FAR superior to both the canned and dried peas.
Enjoy your bounty of fresh ones.

Welcome to Discuss Cooking!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 7, 2010)

Mmmmmm...black eyed peas.  Yummy.

You might try what I like to do.  Cover with water, add a nice meaty ham hock, some bay leaves, a little fresh sage, and a whole head of garlic.  Simmer all until the peas are nice and tender.  Remove the garlic and squeeze the sweet garlic into the mixture and stir.  Good eats!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 7, 2010)

Lev said:
			
		

> Can I cook them in the shell similar to green beans or must I shell them?



You need to shell them........

Enjoy!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 7, 2010)

saw on food network, best bites, fried ones. interesting. also shelled


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 7, 2010)

love them fresh

use them in chili too!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 8, 2010)

They make a wonderful mash when done too. Add chopped bacon, roast corn, cheddar cheese, egg and a lil flour, scoop into little balls, dredge in breadcrumbs and deep fry for an amazing black eyed pea "croquette".


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 8, 2010)

I haven't seen fresh black-eye peas for years.  I remember shelling them though.  The immature pods that are too small to contain peas can be eaten shell and all.  I remember breaking off the ends of these and pulling any "string" down the length of the pod on the "seam".  These were in turn broken down into 2" sections and put in with the peas.  My folks called them "shellies".

.40


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 8, 2010)

forty caliber said:
			
		

> These were in turn broken down into 2" sections and put in with the peas.  My folks called them "shellies".



On this side of the river we call them "snaps"....
When a pole bean (Kentucky Wonder) matured and developed a bean(s) and were shelled out...those were "Shellies"....Talk about good!!! 
Interesting regional differences.....

Fun!


----------



## Margaux (Sep 8, 2010)

You definitely have to shell them.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Sep 9, 2010)

Katie E said:


> Mmmmmm...black eyed peas. Yummy.
> 
> You might try what I like to do. Cover with water, add a nice meaty ham hock, some bay leaves, a little fresh sage, and a whole head of garlic. Simmer all until the peas are nice and tender. Remove the garlic and squeeze the sweet garlic into the mixture and stir. Good eats!!!


 

MMmmmMMMMM!!!!


----------

